# Flexvolt by Dewalt



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

http://flexvolt.dewalt.com/en-us/?u...RVKqNYbcHhvv6dzEreXWKBua6NoHA62PkEaAieD8P8HAQ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That should set a screw!!:vs_whistle:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> That should set a screw!!:vs_whistle:


Set it to the next house!


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Im just waiting for them to make a 60v mud mixer, I dont need that on a screw gun the dcf620 20v is fine. But a 60 v mud mixer and a battery that will tripple the run time on the screw gun, I'll take it.


----------

